# [Rumor]: Vita OS To Replace Android On Sony Smartphones?



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

> Sony (or Sony Ericsson as we know it) has a couple of handsets like the Xperia S and the Xperia ion (U.S only) lined up for launch. While Sony has fully embraced Android as the primary operating system for smartphones and tablets, some believe that the handsets havent been doing that well. So rumors have surfaced which mention that Sony could be looking to switch platforms. Sony has cooked up the Vita OS for its portable PlayStation devices, and the company apparently is looking to develop this relatively new OS to a full fledged smartphone and tablet OS.


More here and here.


----------

